# Curtain call music?



## Anonymous067

Anybody know of good curtain call music for a high school talent show?


----------



## chris325

We recently used "Don't Stop Believin'" as the curtain call music for a series of student directed one act plays. That or any other classic song that virtually everybody knows would probably work.


----------



## MarshallPope

If you want to go more modern, "I Don't Care" from Fall Out Boy is a good choice. 

Plus - 
"I don't care just what you think as long as it's about me" - Appropriate, yes?


----------



## masterelectrician2112

If attended by mostly students, then I would just play something recent that everybody knows like Lady Gaga (not a fan) or other popular artists.


----------



## edmedmoped

Those CDs that you get from gardening centres and places with like 'the sounds of the world', etc, work quite well sometimes


----------



## ruinexplorer

I recommend royalty-free music so that you don't have to worry about who has any licenses to play the music. There are many options out there (don't have one specifically to recommend) and they all have a variety of styles to fit the mood and budget of the production.


----------



## Drmafreek

I'm in agreement with *ruinexplorer*. There are several royalty free music sights on the web. For the longest time I would use whatever music I felt was appropriate, and slowly got turned on to the free stuff. Much of it is very good, and free due to artists wanting to get their name out there. 

I guess for me, being an artist myself, I went with the free stuff because I wouldn't want someone to use my designs freely without consulting me. Just my 2 for you.


----------



## Syphilis

Anything by muse works well. Specifically, Hysteria is a good one, because it's up beat and builds well (potentially rising with the lights).

Or you could always blast some Hans Zimmer (composer for Black Hawk Down, among other films), for some more orchestral power music.


----------



## shiben

It depends on the show. My personal favorite is actually "Bring Me to Life" by Evanescence. Start it during the blackout, hit the lights real quick at chorus anyone? Hotness.


----------



## crgerken

Classic rock is a good way to go - kids like it and the parents in the audience will too.

I suggest Baba O'Riley (Teenage Wasteland) by the Who. The extended keyboard beginning is long enough to be played in the blackout while you clear the stage bringing the lights up on the drums.

Have fun.


----------



## EustaceM

For Curtain Calls I usually stick to what is in the script and score for musicals and for regular plays I go with something that can relate to the theme. The theatre I work at doesn't usually use curtain call music for non-musicals.


----------

